# 4 Feb 2012 Cullman County Alabama Ride



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

Me and some buddies are going to be riding up at Stoney Lonesome, in Cullman County AL, on that Saturday. Wondering if anyone close by would like to come up and join us. We will start out around 8-9ish. They say that the park is full of mud due to the recent rains/tornado. They have also added a new Mud Pit that I have been hearing alot of good things about. Me and my girlfriend will be videoing. ( I am going to attempt to put together my first "Ride Video". Anyone that is interested, let me know, I will PM you my phone number, and we will keep a lookout for ya. Hope to see some of the Bama boys out there.

Here is a link to the park website in since most have never even heard of it...LOL
http://www.stonylonesomeohv.us/


----------



## noshoes (Mar 4, 2011)

I might try to get a group from down here in Prattville to come. How do you like that clutch setup on your teryx? I'm trying to come up with a good combo for mine.


----------



## 07cat700 (Sep 29, 2010)

Me and some buddies from prattvile are thinking about going to boggs and boulders this weekend we need to come up there and ride we have never been up there


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

noshoes said:


> I might try to get a group from down here in Prattville to come. How do you like that clutch setup on your teryx? I'm trying to come up with a good combo for mine.


I havent gotten to test it properly yet, that is what I am going to be doing Saturday. I am thinking it might not have enough bottom for me, but we will see. 

Yeah I hope all yall Prattville boyz show up. I will be flying in Friday morning from Dubai, so if yall do decide to come up then gie me a holler so I know to be looking for ya. my # is 2053881471

I dont know if it would be better than B&B, but it will be some fun.


----------

